# WinCC und XP-SP3



## mortontower

Hallo Forum, 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit XP SP3?!? 

Ein Kollege von mir hat (aus unwissenheit das SP3 nicht freigegeben ist) mit automatischem Update auf SP3 upgedated und alles (Step7 Professional, WinCC 6.2 und WinCC Flexible 2007) läuft bei Ihm tadellos. Wenn man einen neuen Rechner mit SP3 installiert hat, kann man WinCC darauf nicht installieren. (KB319740 soll installiert weden, KB319740 verweigert sich jedoch beider Installation, da XP SP3 neuer ist als KB319740). 

Neue PC bekommt mein lokaler PC-Dealer aber nur noch mit XP-SP3 (oder mann kauft teuer bei Siemens ein). 
Laut Microsoft ist XP-SP3 nur eine zusammenfassung aller Service-Packs und Hot-Fixes (also auch mit KB319740), so dass man beim Rechnerinstallieren nicht Stundenlag automatische Updates installieren muss. Ich glaube es liegt wahrscheinlich nur an irgendeinem Registery eintrag? (glauben heißt "nicht wissen").
Da ich denke dass ich nicht alleine mit diesem Problem auf der Welt bin, bitte ich um diskussion wie Ihr mit dieser Situation umgeht. 

Danke   


mortontower


----------



## paula23

Schau doch einfach mal wie die Freigaben sind, ich weiss WinCC hat sich da sehr, mit einer 6.2 Version könnte es tatsächlich schwer werden, aber da gibt jetzt die V7 und die funktioniert wohl. (auch noch nicht ausprobiert ). Die anderen Produkte sind aber auch schon für Vista freigegeben und sollten mit XP SP3 laufen.

Servus.


----------



## mortontower

Freigegeben für XP-SP3 ist weder WinCC 6.2 noch WinCC 7.0.

Trotzdem funktioniert es ja. Das Problem ist eigentlich wie kann ich es installieren. 
Ich bekommen einen neuen PC mit XP-SP3. Da dann eine Sicherheitskopie von einem älteren XP-SP2 aufspielen mit dem Product-Key von XP-SP3 klappt nicht. Laut Hotline Microsoft ist das auch Lizenzrechtlich ncht OK, und wir wollem dem Kunden ja was legales liefern. Installiere ich das legale XP-SP3 kann ich WinCC nicht installieren.

Im Schach würd ich sagen ist das ein klassisches Patt.


----------



## paula23

Ich bestelle die meisten Rechner bei Dell und da bekomme ich das XP SP2 mit Vista Downgr. Lizenz. Ich weiss aber auch nicht mehr wie lange. Wobei ein Siemensrechner vielleicht auch nicht schlecht ist, ich habe mal gerechnet und einen Rechner den ich selber kaufe, brauche ich immer noch ca. 4 - 8 Std. bis alle Sachen laufen und installiert sind, für die Zeit kann ich auch zu Siemens gehen. :sb8:

Alternativ: WinXP SP2 im 10er Pack kaufen und einen Rechner ohne OS kaufen.

Servus.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne

mortontower schrieb:


> Freigegeben für XP-SP3 ist weder WinCC 6.2 noch WinCC 7.0.
> 
> Trotzdem funktioniert es ja. Das Problem ist eigentlich wie kann ich es installieren.
> Ich bekommen einen neuen PC mit XP-SP3. Da dann eine Sicherheitskopie von einem älteren XP-SP2 aufspielen mit dem Product-Key von XP-SP3 klappt nicht. Laut Hotline Microsoft ist das auch Lizenzrechtlich ncht OK, und wir wollem dem Kunden ja was legales liefern. Installiere ich das legale XP-SP3 kann ich WinCC nicht installieren.
> 
> Im Schach würd ich sagen ist das ein klassisches Patt.



Installier ein XP SP2 mit dessen Produktkey und dann benutze einfach das angehängte :TOOL: und gib den Produktkey von deiner SP 3 Variante ein. Das Programm gibt es übrigens bei Microsoft zum Download und kann daher nicht illegal sein .

                                       MfG Thomas


----------



## Ralle

Eigentlich liegt es an Siemens. Für WinCC 6.2 wird ein bestimmtes Sicherheitsupdate verlangt, ist das nicht drauf, kann man WinCC6.2 nicht installieren. In XP SP3 sollte das zwar drin sein, aber die Installationsroutine von WinCC6.2 erkennt das nicht und verlangt die Installation des Sicherheitsupdates (ist bei Wincc mit auf der DVD). Das verweigert XP SP3 wiederum.

Ohne Tool und Tricks wirds nicht gehen, es sei denn, Siemens schnallt das irgendwann, weil genug Leute bei der Hotline anrufen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

@Ralle: besser hätte man es nicht sagen können! ==>> *ACK*

Das Problem wird nur sein daß keine Updates installiert werden können bevor nicht das Grundsetup durch ist - also sich hierfür genau genommen kein Patch machen lässt.

Es sei denn ein "angepasstes Setup".

Schon mal nachgehakt wie das Vorhandensein von KB319740 vom Installer geprüft wird?

Hier könnte man doch eventuell ein i.O. erzwingen durch eine kleine Manipulation der Registry (so tun als ob KB319740 installiert wäre...)


----------



## Ralle

Ich hoffe mal, daß Siemens uns möglichst schnell zumindest dazu eine Lösung präsentieren kann. Denn meinen Entwicklungs-Laptop würde ich auch gerne mal auf XP SP3 "hochrüsten". Da ist aber WinCC6.2 drauf, das würde ja sogar gehen. Was aber, wenn das mal zerschossen wird und ich es nochmals drüber- oder nachinstallieren will?


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Das wäre sicherlich einfach zu lösen - nur wird das Siemens ablehnen es einfach zu lösen...

Ich könnte mir vorstellen daß es mit 2 reg-dateien klappen müsste:

Die erste fügt vor der WinCC Installation die dummy Einträge ein, die zweite entfernt sie nach der Installation wieder...


Das dies allerdings von Siemens angeboten wird kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen - das wäre das erste mal daß ein Windows SP nachträglich für eine bestehende Software unterstützt würde (AFAIK)


P.S.: Infos zum Update: 



es würde oft reichen einfach die Dateiversion auf >= abzufragen


----------



## mortontower

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge.

Mit dem KeyUpdateTool von MayorutyOfOne, das werd ich mal probieren. Ansonsten machen wir mal ordentlich Service-Requests bei Siemens. (Die Nummer der Simatic-Hotline ist übrigens 0180 5050222). Wenn genug anrufen, vielleicht tut sich was.

So Long

mortontower


----------



## mortontower

Hallo erstmal.

Ich hab mal bei einer Neuinstallation mit XP-SP2 vor und nach der Installation vom KB319740 die Registery gespeichert. Wenn Ich die Dateien mit Total Commander einfach vergleiche, kommen zu viele Unterschiede heraus  :sad:. Vielleicht hat jemand mehr Ahnung vom PC und kann erkennen, was genau anders ist.

best regards

mortontower


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Hallo,

es hätte gereicht den HKLM Zweig zu nehmen...

Exportiere mal von deiner SP2 -nach KB319740- Installation die Schlüssel die in meiner TXT-Datei in eckigen Klammen stehen als einzelne reg-dateien -> diese kann man anschließend zu einer zusammenfassen.

Anhang anzeigen WinCC62_KB319740reg.txt


Diese reg-Datei fügst du dann mal einer frischen XPsp3 Installation hinzu und versuchst WinCC 6.2 zu installieren - u.U. wirst du noch in einem anderen Schlüssel vorübergehend die XPsp-Version auf 2 ändern müssen - aber erst mal so testen...

Falls die Installation dann klappt kannst du anschließend diese Schlüssel wieder löschen.

Gib Feedback!

*edit:* Ich würde es so machen:
-PC zur WinCC Installation vorbereiten
-RegDatei hinzufügen
-WinCC installieren (falls es dann so geht)
-vor eventuellem Reboot die RegDatei wieder rückgängig machen (bevor Windows was merkt *gg*)


----------



## rs-plc-aa

... oder nimm gleich die hier:

(Umbenennen: -> .txt löschen)

Anhang anzeigen WinCC62_KB319740.reg.txt


----------



## rs-plc-aa

... und zum wieder entfernen:

Anhang anzeigen WinCC62_KB319740_reverse.reg.txt


----------



## mortontower

*Es Funkt !!!*

Na klappt doch.

Besten Dank an rs-plc-aa. Folgende Installation hab ich ausprobiert:

1. Windows XP-SP3
2. Office 2003 (für's Konfigurationstool)
3. Step 7 Professional 
4. WinCC62_KB319740.reg
5. WinCC 6.2 SP2 incl. Web-Naviagtor
6. WinCC62_KB319740_reverse.reg
7. WinCC Flexible 2007 HF4

und alles funktioniert bestens. Der Test läuft, incl. Tag- und Alarm-Logging. 

Vielleicht sollte einer mal der Siemens Hotline bescheid sagen und auf diesen thread verweisen *ROFL*.

Danke nochmal an alle für die konstruktiven Beiträge.

So long

mortontower


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Na bitte...

gern geschehen!


edit: ah ich sehe gerade du hast WinCC flexible 2007 auch auf XP sp3 installiert bekommen -> gut zu wissen...


----------



## Kai

*WinCC V6.2 SP2 und Windows XP SP3*



> When I try to install the WinCC 6.2 SP2 does not allow, is missing the update MS_XPSP2_KB319740.
> 
> This update is already part of the Windows XP SP3.


 


> To resolve this issue, open your Registry Editor and add the following registry key:
> 
> *[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Updates\Windows XP\SP3\KB319740]*
> 
> Reboot your PC and you should now be able to install WinCC without any problems.


 
ID81729 WinCC V6.2 SP2 and Windows XP SP3

Gruß Kai


----------

